# Spearfsihing Derby Board 2016!!



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we have enough interest to have one? Are there any rules Changes if so?

I personally like it because it gives me a reason to post up my trips.

Speak up! How can we get participation up?


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

You get it started I'm n


Mike ....🏻


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

We've had one the last 2 years...it seems the interest has dropped off. I like it because it gives me an added "Ummmpf" to get out and dive.

I think if we could get interest up AA would moderate it again.

maybe we should all kick in $5 each and winner take all:whistling:


lazer08 said:


> You get it started I'm n
> 
> 
> Mike ....&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## lazer08 (Oct 14, 2015)

I just hope the weather holds out this year


Mike ....🏻


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm taking on a 4th business venture which will probably limit my on/under water time even more this year, but count me in on a bragging rights only tourney.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Idea Bill here's my first entry. Just got him last night. Kidding of course 2008 picture I think he was over 10 lbs not sure. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

i just need to buy a scale i fillet mine up way to quick to ever get weights on them. I think only one fish out of 100 made it onto the thread last year and that was only because I was with argo


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Im in. That's a slab of a flounder sealark!!!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Im in again. I weigh all my fish for our club tourny anyways


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Me too, I'll post up what I weigh for our club tournament


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Im in also, only my second year diving but i've got big dreams!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I would be in. I like the $5 in, winner take all.


----------

